# Infinito, Stiff-Necked and Proud



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Presenting my latest pride and joy, a 2011 Infinito Ultegra. I know, I know, any true Italian frame (constructed in the Pacific Rim) should have Campy, but that stuff is as dear as hen's teeth and I figure when the wheels say AMERICAN CLASSIC in a fairly bold manner, the Italian theme is lost anyway.










If you will indulge me, I would like to explain the processes that led to this happy purchase:

Up until a couple of months ago, I was the happy owner of a *Look 555*. Then I started getting a persistent tingling sensation in my fingertips to go along with my occasional stiff neck. Several scans and medical appointments later, I was told that I had several degenerative disks and bone spurs in my neck, and that while surgery wasn't needed quite yet, it would be a good idea to avoid painting ceilings and being hunched over on a road bike to keep the inevitable Peyton Manning-style cervical fusion at bay for as long as possible.

I was a little dejected. I had never been told by a doctor that any activity was restricted. Looking for a more upright riding position, I started looking at some of the quicker hybrids on the market, and test rode a Specialized Sirrus. But I just. Couldn't. Do. The. Flat. Bar. Thing. So, I started looking at all the bikes available to me that fit into the more relaxed sportive/plush/endurance category. Coming from a Look, my first target was a 566. But, my local dealer stopped carrying them and the nearest Look dealer was an hour and a half away. I was always kinda fond of Felts (at least aesthetically), so I test rode a Z5. It was nice, but I didn't quite have the money for it and the Felt dealer wouldn't accept a trade in. Then one day, on a whim, I popped into the Bianchi dealer that I passed everyday to see what he had to offer. It was then that I was introduced to the Infinito. I remembered it from the "roller coaster" ads, and always thought that it was an awesome looking bike, but I wasn't sure if it was for me. So, being an indefatigable internet researcher, I began reading about it. That lead me to these forums and to several reviews, all of which said glowing things about the bike. I decided I really wanted one. Then the dealer told me he would take my Look on trade in, but would have to charge me list price on a new one to cover his risks in being able to resell the Look. If I sold the bike on my own, he would take a few hundred dollars off.

So, I listed the 555 in the classifieds here. But after some dude with terrible grammar tried to scam me with an overly large check from a non-profit organization, I lost all patience with the situation, located some extra funds, and went to trade for a new Infinito. But, lo and behold, a 2011 Infinito had been traded in the day before, in perfect condition. So, with the funds I had in hand, I put the extra money toward some upgrades, most notably the aforementioned American Classic 420 Aero 3 wheels. In delicious white. And since I live in East Tennessee, I had the LBS fit a 28 tooth cogset and a compact crankset. Unfortunately, the current crank doesn't match the other gray 2011 bits, but I've never been a strong rider and I need all the help I can get on the inclines. I get a feeling this bike is gonna change all that. I hate the goofy look of the 17 degree stem, but my bum neck makes it a necessity, but at least it's a Ritchey WCS. Maybe after the surgery I'll move back to a 0 degree 100mm stem. The bar is a carbon FSA K-Wing compact, selected for its ergonomic design, shallow drops, slight rise to the tops and sheer awesomeness. Very comfortable and lightweight.

I've ridden it every day since I've had it, and I just returned from the LBS where the late-arriving celeste hoods and tires were installed. It's a pretty loud color combo, but c'mon ... *Passion Celeste*, right?! Next up is a red TISO bolt kit.

I special shout out to *kbwh*, *botecchia_eja* and *adjtogo* for their informative posts. You guys were a great help in this process even if you didn't realize it.


----------



## Anthony3 (Aug 29, 2011)

I love it! Really nice looking bike and the ultegra looks fine on it.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks, man. I'm really stoked about it. I figured 105 would be good enough for me, but for 2012 the frame color choices for that gruppo are either red on black or black on red:



















I just couldn't get into either of those color schemes knowing that Celeste was out there, so I insisted on Ultegra.

But the thing that really excites me are the wheels. WOW. What a tremendous difference. The Look had Ksyrium Equipes, which is a great value in a road wheel, but these 420 Aeros are in a different league entirely. I came close to getting one of the lighter Vueltas, but the LBS owner, who had been very helpful and generous throughout the entire process, mentioned all the great feedback he was getting on these wheels: quite light, but very strong and with bearings that seemed to spin forever. Plus, the fact that they have a deep rim with some pretty nifty graphics (to my eye, at least) didn't hurt.

My first real ride on the bike, I couldn't believe how fast they accelerated, and I unknowingly climbed a hill in a much higher gear than I thought I did.

Still need to get my computer back on the bike, but that can wait. Charity ride and group ride events are almost upon us. I need to get conditioned and have some fun with this baby! Just overlook the grandpa stem, please.


----------



## vinceflynow (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats. I really like the American classic wheels in white with black and red decals.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

*Yay!*

That looks like a damn effective bike. Some bold color choices there too*. I'm lauding your choice of Celeste. I'm always saying hello to any rider on the road (unless I'm at 90% MHR), and Bianchistas get a little extra. But how will I know if it's painted another color?
I'm glad you like it. Mine has saved my skin a couple of times tue to it's straight line stability (e.g. smartass hitting thaw bumps at 60 km/h with the hands loose on the hoods). It's terrific on gravel, but today we have clip ons, 60mm rims and a 20 km ITT test on our plate. Ouch. 

*I'd put a white stem on it to complement the bars and lighten up the front end somewhat. I always find black tape on Celeste bikes so terse. Maybe something to consider if your operation lets you go back to a shallower stem angle. Disclaimer: Opinion based on one side shot. An angled shot might make me reconsider.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

kbwh said:


> I'd put a white stem on it to complement the bars and lighten up the front end somewhat. I always find black tape on Celeste bikes so terse. Maybe something to consider if your operation lets you go back to a shallower stem angle. Disclaimer: Opinion based on one side shot. An angled shot might make me reconsider.


I am one step ahead of you, my Norwegian friend. As a marketing director/graphic designer, I have the same sensitivities to aesthetics that you seem to have. My initial request was for the bike to have a white stem, but my LBS said he couldn't find a 17 degree in that color. I was able to find one on the internet later, but whatever. The only thing I was uncertain about was the celeste Pro 3s. I thought they might be a little over-the-top. Turns out they are, but I love it anyway!

Oh, and here's the shot that might change your mind:










I believe that it somewhat adheres to *Rule #8* ...


----------



## twen (Mar 25, 2012)

Actually, I think there's a certain amount of virility suggested by that high-angle stem.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

Hilarious! Mind if I borrow that line? I can cite you as the original author, or I can send you, like, a dime every time I use it to defend my bike on group rides ...


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Just tell them your bike is very exited to be on this ride!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

@Todd: I'm nodding. And nodding. And nodding.


----------

